# Market wether 101



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm wondering if you could go through the basics of market wethers for me?

Assume no knowledge ... 

I have done plenty of show steers, and I've fed wethers out in a feedlot for the abs, and occasionally put a few through a carcase comp. But in those cases I basically just pulled a couple off the feedlot. 

This year I'm thinking of going all out with some wethers for the Melbourne show. They have a commercial wether section - the wethers are judged live first, then slaughtered and the carcases judged. They have to be entered as a pen of three rather than individuals, so my thoughts were that I was going to pick out four of the most correct, meatiest, and even in type wether kids from work - four in case one gets sick or doesnt end up the same 'type' etc. Work has said I can purchase them for $1/kg liveweight - at the moment they would range from 20kg to 30kg - they are only little guys. The show is end of September. They havent released schedules yet so I'm not sure what weight range I will be targeting, but they had a good range last year from light all the way up to heavies, so I dont think I'll have a problem with them going over or under. Figured I'd get them home pretty soon, set up a small yard for them with the self feeder, and get them onto good feed free choice. My show steers I always used to feed free choice. I thought I'd use either my 20% protein calf pellet, or I have this new feed for horses which is 18% protein but higher in energy than the other, plus its a muesli type thing that the goats love, and being a horse feed they get really nice coats on it. Its also higher in minerals than the other one. But, the calciumhosphorus is 1:1, so I'd either have to add some calcium to the feed or maybe just provide ammonium chloride? :shrug: 

But I'd love to hear your thoughts - on space requirements, protein and energy requirements in the ration, how much roughage as opposed to grain, restricted feeding vs ad lib, ways of building muscle (I think you guys use ramps, tracks, etc I dont really know what you mean by that since we dont do that sort of thing here), selection of wethers etc etc. Basically all of it lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

sorry keren... I have no clue about that......wish I could help........hope someone else comes along ....that can provide you.... with that info........good luck.... :wink: :hug:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I hoping SDK and Crissa might chime in ... I know SDK does market goats and Crissa I think had market lambs ...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah and JustKidding does them a well. 
this is my first year doing a market animal.....so i'd like some tips too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know SDK.... is off to the shows ...so I don't know when she will be back.... :wink:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

yep, I saw that :thumb: hopefully we can get some tips when she returns :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I really think you will..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------

